# Need ideas -Cat behind Washer and Dryer



## Treblyk

Hi so my cat, Hades, once upon a time wedged himself behind our washer and dryer. He punctured all the hoses back there and it was a gigantic pain in the ass to fix. after that we taped up cardboard all around the appliances so he couldnt get back there. It's been almost two years and he hasnt gone back there since, even after we took the cardboard down.

Last night he went missing. After searching the entire house and having a minor heart attack when I couldn't find him, he was located behind the washer. I pulled the washer a good four inches forward, but he wont move. He got himself back all the way into a corner behind both machines, so if he got himself in there, he should be able to get out. He had enough room to turn him self around but he won't get out. 

He's been there since last night without food or water, I can't reach him and he won't come out when I shake toys or food in front of his face. 

I know some cats like washer dryer hidey spots but we can't afford to fix everything again if he's destroyed all the hoses. 

Any ideas on how to get his stupid butt out?


----------



## Jan Rebecca

I hope he is ok - I should think he would want to come out for food or water. Anything he especially likes to eat? Good luck getting him out.


----------



## Alpaca

Perhaps he's feeling ill and wants a place to hide? Did you try using a long tube/vacuum hose/meter stick etc to get him out?

Cats love wedging themselves in weird small places....but yah, I close the door to the laundry room.


----------



## Treblyk

I live in a tiny mobile home and the only place to put litterboxes is in the laundry room. He hasn't done this since we first moved in, like I said, two years ago. 

He doesn't like any specific food. He doesn't even like wet food. He only eats Purina One and I tried shaking a bowl of that. 

He doesn't look like his tail or feet are stuck at all.


----------



## Treblyk

Well the fiance came home and saved him. =D He shoved the washer and dryer aside (I apparently am a weakling) and then grabbed the silly thing. 

YAY


----------



## raecarrow

I would put the cardboard back up, or even make a wooden barrier to keep him out in future. Also, take Mr. Kitty to the vet to see if the reason he was hiding was because he is feeling poorly.


----------



## Susan

I'm glad you got him out, but I too suggest you find a way to block off that area. Perhaps he wouldn't come out because he was scared.


----------

